# LGD pup and goat poo



## mossyStone (Feb 26, 2010)

It seems my young LGD who is 4 mos old now, just loves to eat goat poo, is this normal? My other two dogs dont touch poo of any kind... Archie acts like he is at a buffet  He gets very good quality dog food twice a day is wormed reg  and has a beautiful coat ect... he just loves those berrys.... O course i tell him leave it but i see him sneak around any way  

Mossy Stone Farm Pygora's and Nubians


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 26, 2010)

I would think that is normal. My dogs think alpaca, goat and rabbit poop are a delicacy.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Feb 26, 2010)

MMMMMMMMMMM MMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!

Dog Kisses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 26, 2010)

My dogs LOVE to eat poo of any variety.  

Our dog Alfie is especially fond of goat berries.  This is the little "turd burgler" as we sometimes refer to him!  (Prior to his first haircut, I might add.)


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 26, 2010)

We have a Patagonian cavy named Baby... (looks like a giant rabbit, related to guinea pigs) and our Newfoundland (named Boogerman) LOVES his poo.

He will follow him around the yard and snarf them up as fast as Baby can drop them....we now call Baby's poo, "Booger Bites"....

And our LGD's eat any poo they can find, too.


----------



## mossyStone (Feb 28, 2010)

Well this is a relief in a way i was worried, he is healthy as a horse and looks great.... I'll just look the other way LOL!


Mossy Stone Farm Pygora's and Nubains

Bantam Marans Muscovie Ducks, Bourbon Red Turkeys


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 28, 2010)

And don't let 'em lick your face....


----------



## dianneS (Feb 28, 2010)

My LGD eats goat poo too.  Not all the time, but I do catch him eating it some times.  I'm hoping he outgrows it, but my Cavalier King Charles never did.  He loves poo of any kind!


----------

